# M42 Lens



## Revel (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi

I have manged to track down a Fujica ST795 for my dad, but it needs a lens. Will any M42 lens fit or does it have to be of a particular type?

Thanks in advance


----------



## compur (Oct 31, 2009)

Are you sure it's not an ST705?

If it is, you can use most M42 lenses but non-Fujinon lenses will have
to be metered via stop-down method. 

And, be careful if you mount a fast non-Fuji 50mm lens like a 50mm/1.4 or a 
super-wide angle lens as the mirror in the camera may strike the back of the 
lens.


----------



## Revel (Nov 1, 2009)

compur said:


> Are you sure it's not an ST705?


 
Yip, is was a typo 

Thanks for the information. Any good resources for these cameras? Also looking for the strap to go with it.

Looked like a guitar strap. Like in the picture. Awful I know, but It would e nice to make it look like his original camera


----------



## compur (Nov 1, 2009)

The metal connectors on those "hippie straps" are guaranteed to scratch 
up your camera.  But, you can often find them on eBay.

Here is a web page on M42 cameras including Fujica:
http://anusf.anu.edu.au/~aab900/photography/cameras/cameras.htm


----------



## axponmum (Nov 12, 2009)

That is fantastic, and the last line is even better.


----------

